# [half-solved] cdrom open failed

## zrebec

Hello gentoo fans,

I using gentoo with kernel 2.6.35, udev and hald also (X server running by udev, hald I emerged because I have problem with my cdrom) and I cannot open cdrom usually. After boot it's not problem because I have "noauto" in /etc/fstab but if I insert some cd to cdrom I must mount it manually (of course, media players like vlc can work with DVD in cdrom without mounting) but then I cannot eject it by the button. Only "eject" command works. Where should be problem please? Do you want post some config files from udev or kernel configuration? Thank you very much for any idea. I really want (and need) work with cdrom like in windows (eject by button) anytime. Thank you very very much for any idea.

Many regards

----------

## BradN

Normally the CD drive is locked when it's mounted - if you use an automounter it may have to be smart enough to either leave it unlocked and unmount on removal or unmount when nothing's being accessed.  If you mount manually you'll have to unmount it manually, either before or after you eject (if you turn off the drive lock in /proc or /sys, whereever it is these days)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you invoke the optical drive in question in /etc/fstab, you need to comment out that line. Having optical drives invoked in /etc/fstab can and does cause issues.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## dE_logics

If you're mounting the CD manually using mount (and as root), you need to unmount it first.

To solve this issue, use the mounter of the DE, if you still have problems and cdrtoos/cdrkit/cdrskin installed - 

cdrtoos/cdrkit/cdrskin -eject

----------

## zrebec

Hm, it's much better if I commented the line in /etc/fstab like pappy_mcfae said. Thank you very much for help. But it's half-solved because now I can normaly using cdrom. If I insert CD, it's automatically mounted by udev in media directory. But if I want eject it I must right click on the CD desktop icon and select "eject". Button is not still OK. But it's usable (I'm sure the HW button is OK because I using it if I inserting CD's or in windows). It's not 100% solution but it's usable. Thank you again. If you have any idea for the button problem solve, please don't hestitate post the message here  :Smile: 

Many regards

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It used to work better in the past. The eject function seems to get worse as time goes forward.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

